# meth setup with giac 100oct program?



## MK4TuRB0 (Oct 4, 2006)

I did some reading and I read some people are running the APR 100oct and meth setup without having to adjust anything else. Is this possible with the GIAC 100oct program as well?


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: meth setup with giac 100oct program? (MK4TuRB0)*

Sure...log it and see if everything is in check.


----------



## C-GTi (Jul 12, 2009)

I was just seeing if it was safe before I actually bought a setup


----------



## C-GTi (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (C-GTi)*

It will work perfectly. If you are spraying a 50/50 mix you will have the equivalent of 116 octane fuel.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_It will work perfectly. If you are spraying a 50/50 mix you will have the equivalent of 116 octane fuel.

Have you logged this to prove it? I would recommend against this course of action as I had a ton of timing pull.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3481461


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*



theAntiRiced said:


> Have you logged this to prove it? I would recommend against this course of action as I had a ton of timing pull.
> 
> 
> > Check out the forums at:
> ...


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_Check out the forums at:
http://www.snowperformance.net/forum/
http://www.alcohol-injection.c...01c72
http://www.aquamist.co.uk/phpBB2/
Or better yet call Snow Performance and talk to Derek.
On my set up I have logs that show 10lbs of boost, 20 degrees of ignition advance at 6200 rpm with a neuspeed charger (yes the inefficient heat generator), stock compression with 0 timing pull. Not exactly what you asked for but. Without H2O I have seen 10 degrees of timing pull per cylinder at 5000 rpm with only 6 lbs of boost.

I thought it would work just fine too, but it didn't. Maybe it would have adapted a bit on the 100 octane file with 1.5 degrees pulled out and it would have been great, but the out-of-the-box 100 octane file ran like hell on my car. I don't care if the manufacturer of the kit and everyone on those forums say it will work, if you don't log then you don't know.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_if you don't log then you don't know.

I agree 100%. Even if it should work, you will have to log info to fine tune, and to ensure things are as they should be.


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

I ran APR 100 octane file on mine with 50/50 mix @ 5.0 GPH. 2-3 degrees timing pull compared to 5-6 without water/meth. I would be carefull but I'm going to try again with a 70-30 mix or so.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: meth setup with giac 100oct program? (MK4TuRB0)*

Everybodys car will respond differently, there are many variables to take into account.
I started with the 100 file and had to take away a few deg.
It's a pretty aggressive file. Your getting a lot of timing at idle also to be running 93oct. Make sure it's coming on in time to catch the timing pull.
Some people find that tweeking the 93 file with more timing runs better.


_Modified by gypsyjetta at 7:20 AM 7-25-2009_


----------

